
Should I even attempt something of this complexity in Rails? - drop19
http://dabbledb.com/
======
drop19
Gang, I submitted a YC funding idea for a new app that would be highly
interactive and ideal to put on the web. The closest thing I've seen to what
I'm trying to do is DabbleDB; I won't be competing with it, but my idea is 'of
a piece' with Dabble. It's implemented in Seaside, and the more I learn about
Seaside and Squeak and Smalltalk in general, the more intrigued I am. But I
really enjoy Ruby and I've really loved developing in Rails, so I guess my
question is, has anyone tried to implement something as bad-ass as Dabble in
Rails, or any other framework out there? How much of a factor should "love of
language" play in choosing a framework?

~~~
staunch
I wouldn't consider Ruby a risky choice for implementing something like
DabbleDB -- I'd call it the safe choice. Choosing the technology is one of the
greatest perks of doing your own thing.

~~~
drop19
I'm only thinking in terms of what's possible. Can I build something like that
without continuations? What's what I'm wondering.

~~~
staunch
Can't you do continuations in Ruby? Anyway I'm sure you could do it with
simple RoR sessions.

